# RIYADH | Tuwaiq Tower | 305m | 1001ft | 51 fl | U/C



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

nice, they mean business here. Are those photographs your own or is there an outside source for them? Please credit any photos that are not your own.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

It's weird but I like it. The proportions on top just seem a little off, if it tapered slower it might look more coherent. But all in all it's pretty unique.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

it reminds me a lot Altez singapore 😁 😁 
















Altez @ Enggor Street | SINGAPORE | 250m | 62 fl


Altez @ Enggor Street Singapore 250m/820ft 62 floors RSP Architects Planners & Engineers Residential 2014 photos from CTBUH




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Is it 305 meters with or without the flag? and is it calculated from ground level or sea level? some friends from Saudi told me they measure the height of buildings there from sea not actual ground!
This doesn't look 300 honestly


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Never been to, but apparently Riyadh is situated in a highland region so that wouldn't make sense. All of the calculations would have to subtract hundreds of meters... very inefficient. Maybe that might be the case in cities closer to the coastlines like Jeddah


----------



## One Sky (Dec 29, 2010)

Good intention, bad execution.


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

https://twitter.com/ghaiittth


----------



## Kyll.Ing. (Nov 26, 2012)

Gabriel900 said:


> Is it 305 meters with or without the flag? and is it calculated from ground level or sea level? some friends from Saudi told me they measure the height of buildings there from sea not actual ground!
> This doesn't look 300 honestly


Riyadh is located 600 meters above sea level, so if this was a sea level figure, the tower would have to be a 295 m deep hole in the ground. That doesn't seem to be the case.

The building is said to be 51 floors tall, and the interior renders show really tall ceilings. It'd need to have six meters between floorplates on average to reach 300 meters, which doesn't seem too far out of the question. 

Still, though, I think the figure includes the flagpole. For such tall buildings, they would give the highest possible elevation number for PR purposes and to alert aviation. It wouldn't make sense to go public with the roof height and then bury the actual maximum elevation in a footnote somewhere.


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

An ugly building.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

my opinion: I would expect some gulf state to build some thick building like toranomon azabudai


----------



## czargeof (Sep 12, 2015)

it’s not a stunning tower or anything but i appreciate a “cultural” skyscraper adapted to local styles. too many towers feel like copy and paste towers that can be put anywhere by a starchitect so even if this isn’t the most eye catching, i like the concept


----------



## ssoott (Feb 4, 2018)

Oh cool! A brown 432 Park Avenue but in Arabic style, and a flag pole! 🚩


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

no, man...432 park avenue is too skinny. some gulf state should build a toranomon azabudai shape building.


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

twitter.com/almu2016m


----------

